# The Jomsborg Vikings



## Brian G Turner (Oct 7, 2017)

An interesting feature on the BBC website about the Jomsborg Viking re-enactment group and meetings: 

The Viking therapy club where men fight their demons - BBC News


----------



## hej (Oct 8, 2017)

We almost always see the rapacious nature of Vikings.

Occasionally, we have accounts of their exploration.

Rarely, do we hear about how much trade they did. Iirc, the preponderance of their lives were as merchants. But then, commerce is not as compelling as conquest!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 12, 2017)

An interesting follow on from this is an apparent link between Norse culture and Shia muslims: Why did Vikings have 'Allah' on clothes?


----------



## hej (Oct 12, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> An interesting follow on from this is an apparent link between Norse culture and Shia muslims: Why did Vikings have 'Allah' on clothes?


Thanks again for one of your gems!

At first, I reacted with a 'wow!' I have been taught wrong. Then, I realized that the message was from the creator -- not the recipient.

I learned that Vikings, upon encountering the Muslims, said, no thank you. We prefer our booze. (My source is only one Professor.)

In my (amateur) studies of Vikings, I do not know of their learning Arabic. Ergo, the writing may simply reflect what Vikings received.

Still, the weaving does demonstrate extensive routes of trade.

Silk even!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 12, 2017)

hej said:


> Still, the weaving does demonstrate extensive routes of trade.



It brings to mind Ulfberht swords, which used ore mined from India and presumably was traded west of Iran via the Black Sea, which I believe the Norse had access to by following Russian rivers. That would be one possibility for the Norse and Shia Muslims to directly interact.


----------



## hej (Oct 13, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> It brings to mind Ulfberht swords, which used ore mined from India and presumably was traded west of Iran via the Black Sea, which I believe the Norse had access to by following Russian rivers. That would be one possibility for the Norse and Shia Muslims to directly interact.



According to my source (that one Prof.) Vikings and Muslims did interact. The latter saw the former as 'big' with a tolerance for hunger and cold -- and an inability to handle thirst or heat.


----------

